# Ways to help families keep their dogs during financial crisis?



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

Are there ways that people can help families keep their dogs instead of having to turn them away? 

Do Salvation Army's or food agencies accept dog and cat food so those individuals can pick it up?

I replied to another thread and got thinking. There must be a way we can help. 

Is there an agency that sets up temporary fostering for families that must resort on going to a shelter? (Yes, I did watch Oprah yesterday.) I would definitely open my doors to foster a dog that otherwise would have to be given away.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I know some food banks do accept pet food donations. I have mentioned somewhere on this forum before; When making food donations please remember the pets and drop off a bag of cat/dog food too. Please!  Every little bit helps.

Thank you.

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

There is a pet pantry where I live that is solely for cat food, dog food, cat litter, etc. They also have a list of low cost spay/neuter places and low cost apartments that accept pets.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Good question... I don't think there is anything around here.


----------



## PattyU (Jan 16, 2009)

My MIL works with organizations that help domestic violence victims keep their pets when going through financial or homeless crises. I don't what it's called though.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

The food pantry in my town takes animal donations as well. I donate all the time - I grab a sample or two of dog food in the dog shop and buy cheap cat litter and drop something off every couple of weeks. I also scrounge the clearance rack in stores for cheap pet products - I know _my_ dog doesn't care if she's playing with a Christmas toy or not!

My food pantry advertises that they take pet food, but I'm not sure how many see it. While I have the means, I do what I can for others.


----------

